# Junior still missing :(



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Went missing from walderslade Chatham

Please click on my link bellow
Thank you

Lost Cat Domestic Short Hair Chatham Walderslade Kent ME5


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you posted on the Mad cafe site on Facebook they seem to cover that area and a horrid site Petz"R"us...kent on there also . Good luck


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

no i havent but i will now thank you 
x


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

he is now back home safe and sound


----------



## Dogsupply (Dec 7, 2012)

Kindly post the reason why your pet lost. I can put your link on my FB wall.

Let us hope that your junior will come home.


----------

